# Benidorm



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

We have a holiday home in Oliva and like to go to Benidorm for a day out.
We are over in July and would like to stay the night so as to do the strip and watch a show.
As this is the summer season and hotels are espencive , can anyone recommend cheap accommodation ? Are there campsites can stay on for the night?
Many thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

As you have already mentioned, hotel rooms can be expensive here in Benidorm at that time of year. You need to contact several to see if you can book for just one night!

There are several camp site but all are on the outskirts of Benidorm and are unlikely to accommodate you for just one night.

I've known visitors eventually secure a hotel room after walking in and asking if they have a spare room but usually had to pay extra.

Try the airbnb sites and you might strike lucky.

It will be worth every effort to visit Benidorm and enjoying an evening down the strip with its wide variety of (free) shows, bars and restaurants. 

Steve


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

lee25767 said:


> We have a holiday home in Oliva and like to go to Benidorm for a day out.
> We are over in July and would like to stay the night so as to do the *strip and watch a show*.
> As this is the summer season and hotels are espencive , can anyone recommend cheap accommodation ? Are there campsites can stay on for the night?
> Many thanks



Strip shows in Spain but of course this is Benidorm !!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nearly all the strip clubs have now been shut down


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

If you're going to do the strip it would be best to do that on the beach. I don't think you would be allowed to do the strip while watching a show.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Steve, will look into it.....or just kip on a beach bench! Lol


----------



## NightFlower (Apr 17, 2018)

Funny thread))


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You can get a hostel for 49€ or a hotel for 50€ for two adults - I tried for 17 July for one night on www.booking.com just for a quote.


----------

